# Reel maintenance and rebuild threads



## sand flea

General maintenance thread

Daiwa Sealine x 30shv rebuild

Daiwa Saltist rebuild

Shimano Trinidad 30 rebuild

Penn Squidder 140 145 146 rebuild

Penn Jigmaster 500/501 rebuild

2/0 Penn Senator 111 rebuild


----------

